
AlphaZero: A general reinforcement learning algorithm that masters chess - conistonwater
http://science.sciencemag.org/content/362/6419/1140
======
conistonwater
If you want to see a chess grandmaster go through one of the games, Daniel
King is always excellent:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFtY7gNRVRI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFtY7gNRVRI)

